# Pulmonary Vascular Congestion



## FLSJarrel

When assigning a diagnosis code, is pulmonary vascular congestion the same as congestion, lung 786.9?  I am an apprentice coder, coding for a cardiologist, & would be grateful for some help--Thanks.


----------



## taliyahwg6

Yes, that is right it is the same as congestion, lung so you can use 786.9.


----------



## FLSJarrel

Thanks for the info. I appreciate it.


----------

